# Magnetic truck signs



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't know if anyone is interested, but Vista Print is now offering custom car door magnets

2 large ones are $14.49 ($7.25/ea) plus s/h and 2 small ones are $8.00 ($4.00/ea) plus s/h.

http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/car_do...aspx?pfid=050&xnav=top&GP=3/8/2008+8:58:57+AM

No idea what the quality is like, but the rest of the stuff that I've gotten from them is decent.

Mods - Sorry if this is in the wrong place, please move if needed.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

They are also giving away one small magnet for free you just pay shipping.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Either the price went up or I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## daveintoledo (Oct 5, 2005)

*magnets...*

they fall off in the cold.....


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've never had mine fall off in the cold... You just need to make sure that they're warm when you put them on. I will store mine inside, then run outside and slap them on real fast before they get to cold and stiff.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Maybe its just me but i think they just look kind of tacky. We used to have them and after having most of them blow of in the wind all of our trucks have vinyl lettering and it looks way more professional. JMO


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

daveintoledo;538713 said:


> they fall off in the cold.....


they do mine havent havent? just my luck i get the mentally chalanged ones


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I have been running magnetic signs for 8 yrs now and had really good luck. I get mine made at a local sign shop and they are not cheap, but that is why they look good! They look just as good as permanent signs. Mine are oval in shape and the vinyl is just the same as if they were going right on the paint. If your not right up at my truck you would think that my truck was lettered permanentally. I have lost one sign in 8 yrs. but it was old and cracked. My work truck and personal truck are the same so I like being able to lose the signs when I am not working! I seem to end up with a new truck more than I should so I probably save alot of money with the magnetic signs!!! Just my $.02, shaun


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;538772 said:


> they do mine havent havent? just my luck i get the mentally chalanged ones


Don't you mean Metal-ly Challenged?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

QuadPlower;539167 said:


> Don't you mean Metal-ly Challenged?


nice pun


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I tried 'em several years ago and yes I lost a couple of them simply driving down the road in windy conditions. At $45 a sign it doesn't take long to realize the value of vinyl graphics.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I had my first magnetic sign stolen off of my truck while i was in a store yesterday.....

time for some new ones...

I like to remove them when I embezzle the companies truck for personal trips or to do activities that I do not want my business associated with..


----------



## Sign City (Mar 19, 2008)

*Cast Vinyl Signs*

Just wanted to let you guys know we offer cast vinyl signs as low as $29.95 a set of two! Come browse our many sign templates and watch our application video at SemiTruckSigns.com


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I got mine from Artistic Signs of NJ. Or on Ebay they go by eastcoastdecal I have been real happy with them! Here is the white proof from them, then I had them reverse it because my trucks are black.
Oh well I could load the black, it was to big but you get the idea.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

Vista Print is where i got mine and there cracked after 6 mouths


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

MD Lawn Care;616122 said:


> Vista Print is where i got mine and there cracked after 6 mouths


Just proof of you get what you pay for! I'm not trying to rub it in your face or anything but just using it as an example!

I get mine done at a sign shop and have had my oldest set for two years now and it still looks like the day i got them. I have since ordered two more sets and a couple of metal signs as well. No they aren't cheap but they look great, and are very durable!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i lost one driving down the road

but be realistic with your self

are you in business? do you want to make money? are you professional? then just letter it up already - its way cheaper than magnets, lasts longer, and looks better. you can still take them off later with just a little effort. heck most of us, will either run our trucks into the ground, or trade them to a dealer, who will remove it for you.

honestly ask your self, will you ever remove them - I NEVER DID in 3 yrs, execpt for cleaning. 

Fyi , if you dont take them off and clean, you will rust under it


----------

